
We Don’t Need Elections to Figure Out What People Want - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2020/02/05/we-dont-need-elections-to-figure-out-what-people-want/
======
vikramkr
People absolutely do want Free Markets or Single Payer or other things from a
pure brief in the virtue of some of tse things as ends as opposed to a means
to achieve another end like wanting good health. And wanting material things
is absolutely not something that can be taken for granted - look at the Amish.
Luckily, instead of living in a World where those in power just assume they
know what people want and know better than everyone else, viewing themselves
as the pilot of an airplane and everyone else the passengers, we live in a
democracy where we theoretically vest sovereignty in the individual.

I'm always amazed by articles like this one that just take for granted that
the author knows the people better than they know themselves, and that people
like them are naturally the ones who should be vested with decision making
power. "Lean on the strengths of institutions" \- and who gets to run those
institutions exactly?

~~~
whack
> _I 'm always amazed by articles like this one that just take for granted
> that the author knows the people better than they know themselves, and that
> people like them are naturally the ones who should be vested with decision
> making power_

The article says nothing of the sort. There are very concrete suggestions
provided at the end - suggestions which do not require any centralized
decision makers or authorities.

